# IMI revaluation



## fizzyfish (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi all

I've been contacted by my Portuguese accountant to let me know that I can apply for an IMI revaluation on the property I bought 18months ago. They'll charge me for doing it, but I stand to save about 200Euro over the next two years after their fee, according to the calculator on Financas that I found. 

However I thought that properties were revalued anyway when they are bought (so 18months ago in my case). Can I apply for revaluation every year? 

Does anyone know how this works? Or whether it's something I could do myself? I have enough Portuguese to find my way around Financas and my tax affairs, but an ad-lib conversation with the tax office is probably beyond me.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

IIRC you can apply for a free re-assessment every 3 years. The date of the last assessment will be shown on your Caderneta Predial just above the details of the owner(s). You may be able to judge whether the change of ownership has indeed already been reflected by a re-assessment.

You apply for the re-assessment using Modelo 1 IMI but unless you are a Portuguese citizen (holding a Cartão de Cidadão) you will have to submit in person rather than using the online system.

If the property moves from one age band (as detailed here) the new Coeficiente de vetustez may result in a useful reduction to your annual IMI payments.


----------



## fizzyfish (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks! Very useful


----------

